# Front Yard Fright 2007



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys, just thought I would post a video I put together for a school project that I'm doing. And seeing as my website has been down for quite some time, you guys will be able to see what my 2007 haunt looked like!
Check it out here: 



Please let me know what you guys think!
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks great Zach! The facade and sets were your best yet. Looks like you and the kids had a lot of fun. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW...Zach you did a fantastic job. I wish I could have been home to see it. I cant wait to see what you have in store for next year. Again GREAT JOB!!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol nice, kinda disturbing with the dollls. lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Zach...
that hanging baby looks familiar..haha we had on eon eyr just like that ..it was sacrificed to the fire.
Nice coffin by the way!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your great comments!
This year was by far our best year!
We had over 500 people go through total!
As I said before, my site is currently down but I'm hoping to get it back up during Christmas break!
Thanks again guys!
.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! thanks for putting up the video... I love the facade, do you have more pics of it somewhere? It looks like the type of thing I'm thinking of trying for next year. awsome job


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm sure I have a few photos somewhere...
I'll be working on a new site here in the next few months so I'll send ya them when I find them!


----------

